# Unable to record BBC2



## MAD4IT (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi all,

Haven't been here for a long long time as my Tivo has be working really well, so it's nice to see the community is still active.

I am now seeing a strange problem in that my Tivo seems to be incapable to record BBC2 from my VM Samsung cable box.

The channel change happens but when I view the recording all I get is a blue screen and nothing is recorded and as soon as you click the Tivo button it asks if you want to delete presumably as it's 0 minutes.

What I can't get my head round is I can change via the remote to BBC2 using the guide or channel buttons and this works fine, so why would a scheduled recording screw up?

Tivo & VM box have both been rebooted and this is the only channel I see the problem with.

Wands are mounted top and bottom, I haven't tried moving them yet as it does change channels.

Any idea what's going on as it's slowly driving me nuts.

Leo


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Hi there!

This sounds very strange. I wonder another BBC2 has been accidently added to the "Channels I Receive"; maybe one from and aerial, and your Tivo is trying to record from that instead of the STB. That's the only thing I can think of 

Also, and completely un-related, if it's the same Sammy box as I (and some others on here) have then you don't actually need to use the wands either


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Carl, can I change your "don't actually need" to a "may not actually need". It depends on the proximity of your TiVo to the Samsung box, and what else is in front of TiVo.

My front IR won't change channels - I presume that the signal is being absorbed elsewhere as a camera shows the IR signals being sent.

Perhaps I shouldn't stand in front of TiVo all the time.  [joke]


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Leo - can you watch BBC2 after pressing the (gasp) LiveTV button and selecting 102?

What happens if you select BBC2 (aer) with your TiVo?

Can you show us a screenshot of the details of a recording (after selecting it in Now Playing) and then the blue screen itself?


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

A blue screen would indicate that no video signal is being received. TiVo is smart enough not to continue recording a blank screen and therefore stops. Even though programme info might say it's a 30 minute recording, try connecting to PC if you can (use something like Tivo Client Alpha) to check the size of the recording. 

Any conflict between the time length reported in TiVo's description and the actual size reported in Tivo Client Alpha would be a good indicatorof this (or could also bad disc sectors, but I doubt this in your case because you state that the problem is channel specific).

The theory that BBC2 is the problem has relevance, and can be tested if you observe what happens onscreen when TiVo switches the source to BBC2. You should at least see a part of the previous broadcast and the numbers 102 coming onto screen. If the screen then goes blue, it would suggest that the source is not being switched to a good BBC2 signal.

If you see nothing but blue, it would suggest to me that the channel sent from VM box before your scheduled recording was the culprit. (No good signal to record prior to making the channel change = stop recording before it even starts IYSWIM).

If it is the case that BBC2 is the culprit, and you aren't in London, there is always the alternative of using channel 852 (BBC2London) as your source for BBC2.


----------



## MAD4IT (Apr 3, 2003)

cwaring said:


> Hi there!
> 
> This sounds very strange. I wonder another BBC2 has been accidently added to the "Channels I Receive"; maybe one from and aerial, and your Tivo is trying to record from that instead of the STB. That's the only thing I can think of
> 
> Also, and completely un-related, if it's the same Sammy box as I (and some others on here) have then you don't actually need to use the wands either


Didn't occur to me to check channels I receive, and yes I guess it's possible it's trying to use the aerial. So it's certainly something I can check.

Always assumed the wands were required regardless of where the Tivo was in realation to the VM box, but I guess this is also worth a look.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## MAD4IT (Apr 3, 2003)

ColinYounger said:


> Leo - can you watch BBC2 after pressing the (gasp) LiveTV button and selecting 102?
> 
> What happens if you select BBC2 (aer) with your TiVo?
> 
> Can you show us a screenshot of the details of a recording (after selecting it in Now Playing) and then the blue screen itself?


Yes, LiveTV works just fine which is what I find really strange.

I haven't tried selecting BBC2 (aer) and I will have a play with the channel line up this evening to see if something is wrong there, and if I have time I will post a pic of the now playing screen.

Cheers


----------



## MAD4IT (Apr 3, 2003)

...coolstream said:


> A blue screen would indicate that no video signal is being received. TiVo is smart enough not to continue recording a blank screen and therefore stops. Even though programme info might say it's a 30 minute recording, try connecting to PC if you can (use something like Tivo Client Alpha) to check the size of the recording.
> 
> Any conflict between the time length reported in TiVo's description and the actual size reported in Tivo Client Alpha would be a good indicatorof this (or could also bad disc sectors, but I doubt this in your case because you state that the problem is channel specific).
> 
> ...


Hi, never heard of Tivo Client Alpha before but Tivo is networked so I should be able to check this out, do you have a link you could send me to save me Googling?

Using 852 also sounds like a good workaround so I guess this is another option for me to explore.

Thanks for your help


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

You'll find more info here, and there are illustrations of what the client looks like here.

BTW, if you decide to use ch852, remember to check that the audio descriptions option in the VM box setup menu is switched off


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

ColinYounger said:


> Carl, can I change your "don't actually need" to a "may not actually need".


Fair enough. I'm usually much more vague 



ColinYounger said:


> Perhaps I shouldn't stand in front of TiVo all the time.


Indeed. I find a nice arm-chair a few feet away is much more comfortable 



MAD4IT said:


> Always assumed the wands were required regardless of where the Tivo was in relation to the VM box, but I guess this is also worth a look.


Well, just FYI, my STB sits on top of my Tivo.



...coolstream said:


> BTW, if you decide to use ch852, remember to check that the audio descriptions option in the VM box setup menu is switched off


I don't think you can, can you? 851-5 are, specifically, AD channels. It's optional on the other channels. I think. (Will check myself when I have a spare minute or three.)


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

cwaring said:


> I don't think you can, can you? 851-5 are, specifically, AD channels. It's optional on the other channels. I think. (Will check myself when I have a spare minute or three.)


Yes, Carl, I've been doing this for as long as I can remember and never get commentaries just the original soundtrack.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well I tried it last night, on BBC1 with that Jim Carey film and, although I have AD switched _off_, I still got AD on 851 but _not_ 101. Might be a regional thing I suppose. I am now in an xNTL area. Are you xTW?


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes, ex-TW.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

That'll be in then


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm intrigued to know why there should be a difference between the two and can only presume that ex-NTL is using different HW at the feed end.


----------

